# coyote mounts



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome mounts guys!:darkbeer:


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

I like that "pouncing" Yote you did TimerlandTaxi! Very nice...and realistic.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

timberland.....those are very nice mounts. I see alot of yotes and 90% of them look fake.....these do not.....VERY nice.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

+1 Timberland great looking mounts .


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## czeger (Apr 3, 2005)

i think im gonna go with a pedestal mount here is what my taxi is gonna do
http://www.loneleaftaxidermy.com/awards.html


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That's a great looking mount you chose,please post pics when you get it back .


----------



## southpaw14_2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

great looking mounts


----------



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

TimberlandTaxi said:


>


damn that looks great. :thumbs_up


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw this a long time ago been one of my favorites !


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

JerseyJays said:


>


Now you just need to get a roadrunner and put it in front of that!:tongue:


----------

